# Wood duck & Blue Bill mount



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Brothers Bird


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice looking bluebill mount!!!


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice looking mounts, and that is a really great looking bluebill.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

those are awesome! thats one thing i always wanted is a woodie mount!


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice!
Who did them?


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Always like drake woodrow, not many birds on this earth with that many colors. 

Love the bluebill mount, the green in the head is beautiful. Thats a greater isnt it? Very nice.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

radiohead said:


> Very nice!
> Who did them?


Lombardo's Taxidermy


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

is that the blue bill you killed this fall that had the old band?


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

No that's my brothers Blue Bill that he shot 3 years ago and had it Vac Pac and finally took it in when I took my Wood Duck in 4-5 month ago. The Blue Bill with the 20 year old band ill see in Aug.- Sept. sent this bird to Birdman Studios in Colorado.


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

Tim,
Man they came out sweet!


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice woodie and greater specimens for sure and very nice mounts


----------

